
Re-live your memories with VR - tnn225
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/teleport-capture-relive-your-best-memories
======
nontechwingman
A creative way to re-live with your memories. Can not buy time, but you can
turn it back with VR tech. Nice design also.

------
doilanhuthe23
Love idea, Goodluck Anh Duy

